# Crested Gecko Heating/Lighting Advise Please



## bus65 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi,

We're just about to buy our first crested gecko and have got a little confused about differing advise we have been given in pet shops and on the web.

Today we bought a crested gecko starter kit vivarium which came with a blue Night Glo 25W Bulb as the only light source. It did not include a heating source.

I was in a different pet shop today and was told that the crestie will need both a basking light and a UV bulb on a timer. 

I have read varying accounts of cresties being happy in room temperatures as long as they don't go below 20C (68F) which is also what it said in the starter pack. 

So, I have a few questions: 
1. Do I need a basking light if my room temperature is over 20C?
2. Does there need to be a big difference between daytime and nightime temperatures?
3. Do I need a UV bulb (the room is fairly dark even during the day)?

Just want to make sure we do the right thing and give the crestie a good home 

Many thanks,
Sue


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

1. No, you will not need a basking light, however it would be good to have one just in case for temperature drops in winter, etc.
2. No there does not need to be a big difference. As long as temperatures don't drop below 20 degrees Celsius, or go above 30 degrees Celsius then they will be comfortable.
3. UV is personal preference. However, keepers have commented that the presence of only 5% UV for a few hours of the day increases activity levels, appetite and colours

Hope this helps : victory:


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

bus65 said:


> hi,
> 
> we're just about to buy our first crested gecko and have got a little confused about differing advise we have been given in pet shops and on the web.
> 
> ...





ophexis said:


> 1. No, you will not need a basking light, however it would be good to have one just in case for temperature drops in winter, etc.
> 2. No there does not need to be a big difference. As long as temperatures don't drop below 20 degrees celsius, or go above 30 degrees celsius then they will be comfortable.
> 3. Uv is personal preference. However, keepers have commented that the presence of only 5% uv for a few hours of the day increases activity levels, appetite and colours
> 
> hope this helps : Victory:


what she said^


----------



## bus65 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you so much! Great advise :2thumb:


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

bus65 said:


> I was in a different pet shop today and was told that the crestie will need both a basking light and a UV bulb on a timer.


This is poor advice, as they don't _need_ either!

Cresties do well at room temperature, and most people just include a heatmat on a thermostat in their crestie setup in case the temp drops too low.

It's not necessary to have UV, but it does no harm, and some people even think it may produce more activity and natural behaviour.

If you've bought the starter kit I think you have, from a well know chain, then you will easily be able to add UV. If it was me, I'd stick a 2% compact UV in instead of the night bulb it came with.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

bus65 said:


> Thank you so much! Great advise :2thumb:


no problem, its what we're here for 
good luck, hope you enjoy many years of crestie keeping :no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

just make sure the bulb is outside the enclosure if you do use it, as these lil guys can and will climb on them and obviously it will burn them:devil::devil:


----------



## bus65 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!


----------

